# AST HAMBLE EARLY to MID 50s



## Doug H

Are there any SN Members out there who trained at the School of Marine Radio and Radar (AST) at Hamble in the early to mid 50s??
Many guys went through 2nd Class PMG, 1st Class PMG, Pre-Sea Courses for Marconi and Marconi Radar Courses.
Be nice to hear from some. Kind regards, Doug H.


----------



## alex page

I was at AST in 54 in the block right opposite the radio school can remember Bartrop lofty Allen for morse and Kneeshaw for tech .Can't remember much else, 6d a half pint for cider in the White Hart the Bugle on the hard . 
Alex


----------



## Doug H

Greetings Alex: You must have boarded in "G" Block, which is in one of the attached pix. I was there 52/53 but came back for Radar Course in 54, so probably knew a few of your contemporaries. Do you recognise anyone in the attached pix?? Kind regards, Doug H


----------



## Trevorw

Did a pre-sea course with Marconi at AST, 14.2.55 to 3.3.55. Think the Tutors name was Robinson, but that was a long time ago!!


----------



## alex page

sorry only recongize lofty Allen the morse instructor (BOAC R/O)
Alex


----------



## Paul xHamble

*Hamble - good memories*

Just discovered this forum while using Google Earth to look at Hamble as it is today - changed out of all recognition, with AST now a housing estate. The village remains pretty much as it was.

I recall Mssrs Kneeshaw, Allen, Robinson, Pete (Jim) Masters and the principal, Barltrop - and the waitresses in the student's canteen (should have known better !).

My time there was 1954/55 so after you guys. I note two of you finished up in NZ. Visited and enjoyed Auckland, Wellington and Christchurch during MN R/O days but settled back in UK.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings Paul and a warm welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and all that goes with it. Bon voyage.


----------



## alex page

Paul
Welcome. I remembered some students names from the past at AST Peter Harrison , Pat Lepard, Alan Jefferies, Bruce Hunter , Vaughan Dean( now in NZ) ? Turner, ? Bolt. and Molly the waitress other names will probably drift out of the mist of time . I can picture them but can,t put a name to them .
Alex


----------



## AlexBooth

'Scuse me chaps, is this the Hamble 'cross the river from Warsash where we went for our xtra curricular 'fancy boatwork classes' - what was the pub called that a micro brewery out back? - GOOD beer!

Then there were the 'raids' at the Airline Pilot. School-that caiused some grief and suspension of 'shore' leave for some of us.

Strange, I never heard of a "sparky's" school there coz I'm sure we would have been up to some mischief there too ;-)

Cheers
Alex


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

I did the Marconi pre-sea course at AST Hamble 16/8/54 to 2/9/54 cant think why they sent me there to gen up on all that passenger ship equipment when my first ship was an ex Empire boat with a Mk1 Oceanspan. Can remember we had to sign a form saying we wouldnt sue if we got hit by a low-flying DC3
piloted by a rookie pilot as our accommodation was a big house at the end of the runway...and the beer was good at the Hart and also on frequent trips into Netley
rgds Ern Barrett


----------



## Paul xHamble

Hi All,

Nice to have awakened a few memories.

Alex P - sorry don't recall any of the names you mention - except Molly that is, ah yes!

Names I do remember, Ian Brooker, John Miles, Roger Thorn, Ben Davies, 'Jock' Wood, 'Hoppy' Hopkins, Roger(?) Anderson, Bill Kerr.

Alex B - Yes Warsash directly across the river from Hamble. Been on a few noctural raiding parties there by rowing boat! Great days.

Any more memories anyone?

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## tonypad

Guess we young cadets at the T S Mercury, just across Satchell Lane, were lucky not to be targeted by you guys. Had to put up with trainee pilots flying Chipmunks over the Hamble River but never knew that r/o training took place there as well. As young boys at the "Mercury" we were not old enough to know too much about the Bugle, but Trotts shop in Satchell Lane did a fair business in illicit smokes. Sorry to say I've never been back since leaving there in 1961, but many good memories.


----------



## rayAST

Tks Doug H for invite to link with AST Hamble.
I was there May 56 – Jan 58 for 2nd PMG, Radar Maint. and 1st PMG (failed - Morse speed).
Remembered are ‘Freddy’ Barltrop, Bob Kneeshaw, ‘lofty’ Allen and Robinson and other newer instructors Watts and Mahon (radar). Not forgotten either was the distinctive smell of the distant Fawley oil refinery!
Like Alex page I was in the block right opposite the radio school. Had my R1155 receiver on the windowsill, for practice copying machine Morse code details of the latest Soviet five-year plans. 
Ref. your 4 Attached Thumbnails. Hamble 1, front row, third from left, Alan Davies? – a school friend who came to Hamble about three years before me. Hamble 3, back row, second from left, Bob Kneeshaw’s son? – met him in ’57 doing his 1st PMG.
I too have looked at the place with Google Earth and tried to work out which road of the housing estate used to be the main entrance and where did the open-air swimming pool and Hamble House fit in. I understand the Woolston Floating Bridge, cable ferry, crossing the river Itchen is now replaced with a bridge. I might soon visit the village again and have a wander round like we used to get a breather. The Internet menu offered by the ‘Bugle’ seems reasonable.


----------



## Barbara White

Bob Kneeshaw, my father, unfortunately died in 1966. Can confirm however,
that the second from left is Bob Junior. I have very fond memories of
Air Service Training. I was in Hamble from 1950 thru to 1953 working at both Folland Aircraft and AST.


----------



## rayAST

*Hamble Brochure*

The nearest I got to matching the front cover picture was calling at Papeete, Tahiti. And it was not in a cruise ship but a 6,000-ton tramp ship.


----------



## NoMoss

alex page said:


> Paul
> Welcome. I remembered some students names from the past at AST Peter Harrison , Pat Lepard, Alan Jefferies, Bruce Hunter , Vaughan Dean( now in NZ) ? Turner, ? Bolt. and Molly the waitress other names will probably drift out of the mist of time . I can picture them but can,t put a name to them .
> Alex


I am still in touch with an Ivan Jeffrey who went there in the 1950's


----------



## kneeshaw

*AST Radio School info*



rayAST said:


> The nearest I got to matching the front cover picture was calling at Papeete, Tahiti. And it was not in a cruise ship but a 6,000-ton tramp ship.


Hi - I'm Bob Kneeshaw's son (also named Robert and usually known as Bob jnr) -I am second left in back row of Doug H's thumbnail Hamble 3 - I do recognise many in the other thumbnails but am not in contact with any of them - Sadly Barltrop, Allen,Robinson, and my dad are all deceased - Dad died in 1966 - but Peter Master is still around & living nearby me in Bristol - In 1960 when AST closed down The Radio School transferred to The Navigation School, College of Advanced Technology , Bristol, and flourished there for many years. The school no longer exists. - I still have the AST Hamble brochure you mentioned, but sadly for me and I suspect many of our ilk , a picture of the sun glinting on storage tanks of an oil terminal would have been more appropriate!!! - During my Marconi career I sailed with Athel Line, Shell (twice),Palm Line ,and Troopship (Empire Orwell) - I then served 4 years in Union -Castle - BobK


----------



## rayAST

kneeshaw said:


> Hi - I'm Bob Kneeshaw's son (also named Robert and usually known as Bob jnr) -I am second left in back row of Doug H's thumbnail Hamble 3 - I do recognise many in the other thumbnails but am not in contact with any of them - Sadly Barltrop, Allen,Robinson, and my dad are all deceased - Dad died in 1966 - but Peter Master is still around & living nearby me in Bristol - In 1960 when AST closed down The Radio School transferred to The Navigation School, College of Advanced Technology , Bristol, and flourished there for many years. The school no longer exists. - I still have the AST Hamble brochure you mentioned, but sadly for me and I suspect many of our ilk , a picture of the sun glinting on storage tanks of an oil terminal would have been more appropriate!!! - During my Marconi career I sailed with Athel Line, Shell (twice),Palm Line ,and Troopship (Empire Orwell) - I then served 4 years in Union -Castle - BobK


Hi Bob – Good to hear from you, though you probably don’t remember me. I was at Hamble at the same time you and Alan Davies were doing your First certificates. Alan, I believe was taught by your father, who was well liked and it was known that you were his son. Alan and I attended the same school and at eighteen he went to Hamble and then to sea while I with National Service looming, chose to join the RAF for three years. During this time we kept in touch and with Alan enthusing about his travels, it got me interested. After finishing with the RAF I went to Hamble (for 20 months, helped with a County Education grant – with Mr Barltrop’s influence). At some stage after getting my Second certificate, Alan and yourself returned. Following this I was at sea for three years. During this time Alan decided he had had enough of sea life, because of being stuck on oil tankers going endlessly between the UK and the Middle East and being stranded at each end at terminals miles from anywhere. And rather than stick it out until he was age 26 and be exempt from National Service, he decided to come ashore and do his National Service. Alan eventually did very well for himself, but passed away unexpectedly some years ago.
Anyway, it is good to hear from you Bob and your sister Barbara, I hope you are both keeping well. Good memories of your father live on with many people I am sure.
Ray


----------



## rayAST

*Making a Career in Marine Electronics*

This entry was intended to be added with Title: Hamble brochure, but could not be located at the time of sending.

The website below, among other things, offers the text of a career advice booklet, “Making a Career in Marine Electronics” published by Marconi International Marine Company. c1968.
The booklet was addressed to boys about to leave school. It outlines the requirements and promotes the benefits and prospects of being a Marconi Marine R/O. In my experience it seems a fair description, though other opinions may vary. I found it an interesting read.
Ray

http://www.telegraphy.net.nz/

Click MN Radio History
click Radio Careers
see Making a Career in Marine Electronics
click See More . . .


----------



## IDG

I have been looking through some of my fathers (Robert Peter Gill) do***entation and found his discharge book it looks as if he did the 2nd Class PMG AC/1576 AST Hamble from 09/11/53 to 26/11/53 then went on to sail on the SS Matina as a trainee then Empress of Austrailia as a 3rd RO


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

Re my time at AST Hamble for a Marconi Pre-sea Course I remember seeing
the first Folland GNAT jet taking off on its maiden flight,the Instructor let us go outside to witness this great event.
Regards Ern Barrett


----------



## Doug H

*Re Peter Gill*

IDG: If your father was the Peter Gill I remember from Hamble, he is in the first group photo I posted early on in this thread - front row, second from the left - am I right?? Doug H


----------



## CarlP

*Hamble AST and CAT hamble interactive webpage*

Hello Gentlemen

I run a Hamble website www.hamble.net and I have just posted short pieces on the AST and CAT. 

I would like to add reminisciences either written or preferable recorded voices on your experiences and memories of the college and of Hamble.

Any extra photos would greatly enhance the pages too!

please get in touch via PM] if you would be willing to help.

Thank you


----------



## R58484956

Greetings Carl and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.
I have deleted your email as per site policy but you can be contacted with the site " private message."


----------



## CarlP

*Hamble Interactive CAT and AST pages*

oops - got this wrong previously so my message was deleted. I run a Hamble website, Hamble Interactive and would like to add reminiscences of the CAT and AST. Please contact me by private message via this site if you would be willing to add to the history section of the site.

best regards.


----------



## Brian Clarke

Doug H said:


> Are there any SN Members out there who trained at the School of Marine Radio and Radar (AST) at Hamble in the early to mid 50s??
> Many guys went through 2nd Class PMG, 1st Class PMG, Pre-Sea Courses for Marconi and Marconi Radar Courses.
> Be nice to hear from some. Kind regards, Doug H.


Hi Doug.
Yes, I converted my 2nd PMG to the 1st Cl. PMG at Hamble 
in May 1958, under the tutelage of Head Master Mr. Barltrop,
Mr. Kneeshaw, 'Lofty' Allen, and Frank Mahon. I later did a radar ticket at Southampton Tech - as AST was now 'The Air College' 
(no radio training thereafter at Hamble). Most of the AST radio staff eventually went to Bristol Tech. (I heard that this was as a result of being unable to continue classes in 'The Bugle' Inn, but I don't know if there is any truth to that). I believe that all of the old college staff are now at that great radio college in the sky.
Cheers, Brian


----------



## Sharon Nee Gill

*Peter Gill*



Doug H said:


> IDG: If your father was the Peter Gill I remember from Hamble, he is in the first group photo I posted early on in this thread - front row, second from the left - am I right?? Doug H


Hi Doug, this is Peter's Daughter. I see that my brother did not answer your question above. I think he did not expect any response and therefore did not return to this forum. Anyway, yes that is Peter Gill and he went on from Hamble to join Marconi and then the Union Castle Line, where he met my Mother on board Empress of Australia in April of 1953.

Dad sadly past away back in 1990 aged only 54. He had worked at the experimental radar station on Stonebarrow, in Dorset before it moved to Boscombe. He was a great seafarer, loved the sea and went on to become a member of both the RNLI and the Coastguard. Anything that you remember of Dad from his time at Hamble would be lovely to hear.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

Didn't AST have their own blazer badge, seem to remember it was a half world globe with lightning bolts through it and the letters AST beneath...but I could be wrong after all those years
Ern Barrett


----------



## Martinnurse

Hello. Would anyone remember the 1st trip from Gydansk aboard the Strathesk her maiden voyage to The Gulf Iran & Irac. Or any time on the Tekoa from 1973 to 1977 I served aboard both ships as firstly A Steward then 2nd Steward. My very first trip to sea was aboard Haparangi which turned out to be her final voyage from Avonmouth to NZ then to Japan & finally to be Scrapped in Taiwan. Would be great to catch up on your memories. Rgds Martin


----------



## Doug H

*Ast Blazer Badge*



ernhelenbarrett said:


> Didn't AST have their own blazer badge, seem to remember it was a half world globe with lightning bolts through it and the letters AST beneath...but I could be wrong after all those years
> Ern Barrett


You are not far wrong Ern. Photo attached. Doug H


----------



## Doug H

*Peter Gill*



Sharon Nee Gill said:


> Hi Doug, this is Peter's Daughter. I see that my brother did not answer your question above. I think he did not expect any response and therefore did not return to this forum. Anyway, yes that is Peter Gill and he went on from Hamble to join Marconi and then the Union Castle Line, where he met my Mother on board Empress of Australia in April of 1953.
> 
> Dad sadly past away back in 1990 aged only 54. He had worked at the experimental radar station on Stonebarrow, in Dorset before it moved to Boscombe. He was a great seafarer, loved the sea and went on to become a member of both the RNLI and the Coastguard. Anything that you remember of Dad from his time at Hamble would be lovely to hear.


Have sent private email to you Sharon. Hoping for a reply. Doug H.


----------

